# Ninja Foodi



## Buffalo21 (Jan 25, 2021)

last week, we bought one of the Ninja Foodi units, crock pot, pressure cooker, oven, steamer and air fryer, all in one. I use to make beef stew this weekend. Threw the ingredients in the pot, pressure cooked it for 2 hrs, then it switched over to crock pot mode for the next 4 hrs. It was fabulous!! The beef was tender, the potatoes, onions and carrots were perfect. The true beauty was one pan to clean.

Were having baked lasagna tonight and getting ready to try some air fried chicken wings........


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 25, 2021)

We have one also, it's our go to for air fried veggies.  Also do wings with the pressure cooker.  I found some after market silicone lids for the pot for covering it in the fridge.

Bruce


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 25, 2021)

We'll be over at about 6:00...


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 25, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> We'll be over at about 6:00...


Is that EST or PST ??


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 25, 2021)

We weren't that happy with ours and shipped it back.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 25, 2021)

Tonight’s lasagna was excellent, my daughter is sending me her Teriyaki Pork recipe, the SIL, the one for her Mac & Cheese (with 4x cheese) and DIL’s one for both BBQ pulled Pork and Sichuan Chicken.

I have about 6-7 family member who have one, they all use them constantly, hence the reason we got ours


----------



## tjb (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm not allowed in the kitchen, but my wife does magic with hers all the time.  I eat like royalty.


----------



## savarin (Jan 25, 2021)

Buffalo21 said:


> Tonight’s lasagna was excellent, my daughter is sending me her Teriyaki Pork recipe, the SIL, the one for her Mac & Cheese (with 4x cheese) and DIL’s one for both BBQ pulled Pork and Sichuan Chicken.
> 
> I have about 6-7 family member who have one, they all use them constantly, hence the reason we got ours


If you like hot spicy Sichuan food you must have a go at this








						Sichuan Mala Hot Pot, From Scratch (Mala Huo Guo with Tallow Broth) | The Mala Market
					

A complete guide to making Sichuan mala hot pot (mala huo guo) from scratch, using beef tallow as it's done in Chengdu and Chongqing.




					blog.themalamarket.com
				



This is a superb recipe I've followed quite a few time and tastes just like the versions we ate in Chengdu and with a group of you its a brilliant evenings entertainment.
Use pure beef dripping for the tallow. Dont leave it out as it really gives the authentic taste.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Jan 25, 2021)

For a minute I thought I was in the jokes section....

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## aliva (Jan 26, 2021)

Weldingrod1 This is the cooking section of Hobby Machinists​


----------

